# Yo-yo dieting..



## keithmac (15 Jul 2017)

Here we go again!. 

3 years ago I spent a year and half and lost 18kg (3 stone?) ended up at 76kg, bloody hard work and vowed not to put it on again...

On the scales this moring and I'm back up to 82kg so need to be dropping a stone (have thought my belly has been expanding a bit recent).

Food and beer are just too nice to refuse, as well as the snacks people bring into work but best be drawing a line under it again!.

The joys of middle age..


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2017)

T'was some science bloke on radio 4 the other day. Something like 98% of people who go on a diet weigh the same or more after 5 years.


----------



## MikeG (15 Jul 2017)

I weigh 73kg, and I eat whatever the hell I like for 6 days of the week. Snacks, you say? I'll see your snack and raise you 3 bara briths this week. I stay at the weight I want because once a week I partially fast, skipping breakfast and lunch, and having a light evening meal. It's an easy regime, and it works.


----------



## User6179 (15 Jul 2017)

Going on a diet is pointless, changing your diet is the only way to keep weight off, speaking as someone who has went on many diets. 

I was either losing weight (on diet) or gaining weight (off diet) , never was I just staying the same weight.

Worst year I started off 14 stone in January and cycled 9800 miles by December and weighed 16 stone.


----------



## keithmac (15 Jul 2017)

I don't eat breakfast (oddly it makes me ravenous all day..).

It's beer and after beer muchies that are my downfall, will have to just man up and get on with it..

10 years ago I was built with a 6 pack, those days are long gone but I'd like to keep trim..


----------



## keithmac (15 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> T'was some science bloke on radio 4 the other day. Something like 98% of people who go on a diet weigh the same or more after 5 years.



Not happening to me, drew a line in the sand at 80kg and just a momentary lapse. 

No excuses just need to get on with it..


----------



## Alan O (16 Jul 2017)

keithmac said:


> I don't eat breakfast (oddly it makes me ravenous all day..).


Try eating breakfast?


----------



## keithmac (16 Jul 2017)

Alan O said:


> Try eating breakfast?



Doesn't work for me, if I eat anything before work I spend all morning feeling hungry. 

Cup of tea and I'm good till lunch.


----------



## Alan O (16 Jul 2017)

keithmac said:


> Doesn't work for me, if I eat anything before work I spend all morning feeling hungry.
> 
> Cup of tea and I'm good till lunch.


Ah, sorry, I thought you meant not eating breakfast makes you ravenous (though I guess that would have been so obvious you wouldn't have said it ). In that case, I know what you mean - I often have days when I can go for a long time not feeling hungry, but once I eat something I just want to keep eating.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2017)

keithmac said:


> Not happening to me, drew a line in the sand at 80kg and just a momentary lapse.
> 
> No excuses just need to get on with it..



Last time I weighed 80kg I was 13!


----------



## keithmac (16 Jul 2017)

Yeh it was badly worded!.

Most Sundays if I've got plenty to do I won't eat till tea time, like today.

Managed to knock the snacks on the head tonight.

I don't ram food in left right and centre just obviously eat slightly too much daily and it's a cumulative effect..


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2017)

You're like me. Just can't eat before lunch. At the absolute most a banana. A coffee sets me up nicely.


----------



## keithmac (16 Jul 2017)

There's been an unusually high number of bacon sarnie runs at work recently, I'll just have to learn to say no!.


----------



## galaxy (17 Jul 2017)

Its strange, but im finding that Kebabs are shrinking my clothes.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jul 2017)

It's just middle age , worked that out , I should be running around in the shower to get wet with my efforts but currently around 15 and bit stone, 6ft tall . Mrs reckons I look fine but it's not so much what you weigh it's how your clothes fit ! 2 yrs ago I felt fit and slim but was only about stone lighter than now !?


----------



## keithmac (17 Jul 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> It's just middle age , worked that out , I should be running around in the shower to get wet with my efforts but currently around 15 and bit stone, 6ft tall . Mrs reckons I look fine but it's not so much what you weigh it's how your clothes fit ! 2 yrs ago I felt fit and slim but was only about stone lighter than now !?



I think a stone makes a big difference, that's what I plan to lose hopefully. 

I just seem to grow a belly..


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jul 2017)

Well I'm not too worried I will shift mine, but more worried about my family , the wife and the kids are all over weight and quite inactive apart from my youngest. Trying to motivate at least show the kids that even if your old you can still excersise !


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> ... currently around 15 and bit stone, 6ft tall . Mrs reckons I look fine but it's not so much what you weigh it's how your clothes fit ! 2 yrs ago I felt fit and slim but was only about stone lighter than now !?





keithmac said:


> I think a stone makes a big difference, that's what I plan to lose hopefully.
> 
> I just seem to grow a belly..


Even that stone isn't enough for me ... I am 6' 1" tall and currently weigh only about 13 st 10 lbs but I have still grown such a belly! I need to get below 12 st 7 lbs to regain a slim waist.


----------



## marshmella (17 Jul 2017)

I'm 5'11 and somewhere around or just below 13 stones. I keep trying to get to around the 12 stone .mark ..i've even cut out biscuits my absolute downfall


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2017)

The way full fat food and drinks are being shamefully rammed full of sweeteners it'll soon be impossible to be far.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jul 2017)

marshmella said:


> I'm 5'11 and somewhere around or just below 13 stones. I keep trying to get to around the 12 stone .mark ..i've even cut out biscuits my absolute downfall


 6ft here and the wrong side of 15 stone and if was the weight I was meant to be I would probably look very ill !


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> 6ft here and the wrong side of 15 stone and if was the weight I was meant to be I would probably look very ill !


That is true for me too! With weight loss my face can become gaunt while I still have a roll of fat on my waist so I choose to compromise. Cycling where I do (usually in hilly Yorkshire, Lancashire or Derbyshire), I would benefit from getting down to 12 stone or maybe closer to 11 stone, but I would end up looking like an old and haggard version of Chris Froome. 12 st 7 lbs-ish will do for me.


----------



## keithmac (17 Jul 2017)

Im 5'10 an 12 stone is about right for me, 32/33" waist. Any more and I start to look ill..


----------



## itchybeard (18 Jul 2017)

82kg....just converted, its 12.9 stones....I'm old skool at 38 years.
Too many sugars in food, hard to keep to diet. 
I dont diet, i have a pattern of eating i guess. Try this. Do some hiit workout. I guess keep regular and enjoy a workout to keep going.


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2017)

1kg down this week, knocked snacks on the head and more sensible meal portions.

Still had my Chicken Phal and rice today but usually have 3 wraps with it (100kcal each!), so that was an easy saving.

If I can chip away at 1/2 kilo (1 pound) a week without starving I'll be a happy bunny..


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2017)

I am 10 inches too short.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jul 2017)

Lost another kilo this week, surprised with that!.

Watched my workmates winding all this in today, 







I had this..


----------



## LiamW (28 Jul 2017)

On the 31st December last year I decided to give up alcohol and start winter training circuits with my local club. I was 14 stone 11 pound then, I weighed myself at the start of this week and I'm 12 stone 6 pound. I stopped drinking because I wanted to really lose weight, but I changed my diet to one that didn't involve eating shite every night.
I've also ramped up the miles with my local club that has helped my keep losing the weight. My ideal weight at 5'6'' is 11s 5 but I think i'll stick to around 12s if I get there.


----------



## keithmac (29 Jul 2017)

LiamW said:


> On the 31st December last year I decided to give up alcohol and start winter training circuits with my local club. I was 14 stone 11 pound then, I weighed myself at the start of this week and I'm 12 stone 6 pound. I stopped drinking because I wanted to really lose weight, but I changed my diet to one that didn't involve eating shite every night.
> I've also ramped up the miles with my local club that has helped my keep losing the weight. My ideal weight at 5'6'' is 11s 5 but I think i'll stick to around 12s if I get there.



That's good going!, well done for giving up the booze as well.

I've always worked a few drinks into my diet, it's the snacking that takes it's toll with me.


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I remember YoYos Don't seem like ideal diet food to me
> View attachment 362690
> 
> 
> Mind you, you can't get them any more. So perhaps that makes them the ideal basis for a diet.


Yo-yos are hard to keep down


----------



## LiamW (31 Jul 2017)

keithmac said:


> That's good going!, well done for giving up the booze as well.
> 
> I've always worked a few drinks into my diet, it's the snacking that takes it's toll with me.



Yeah, snacking is a killer alright.

Actually struggled more with that than trying to stay off the drink in fairness.

Still pig out a bit from time to time but I seemed to have settled down now with it tbh.


----------



## si_c (31 Jul 2017)

Snacking kills my efforts to control my weight. It seems to be all or nothing and if there is anything snackable in the house, it's all. Last night I was going to bed, and couldn't stop thinking about the eccles cakes downstairs in the kitchen. Half twelve, I'm lying in bed eating eccles cakes.


----------



## keithmac (1 Aug 2017)

si_c said:


> Snacking kills my efforts to control my weight. It seems to be all or nothing and if there is anything snackable in the house, it's all. Last night I was going to bed, and couldn't stop thinking about the eccles cakes downstairs in the kitchen. Half twelve, I'm lying in bed eating eccles cakes.



You've just got to make your mind up and stick with it, I've found having a drink (none alcoholic) stops me feeling hungry.

Cup-a-soups are quite good, 70kcal I think.

Snacks/ biscuita brought into work were the worst for me but once you've told yourself no a few times it gets a lot easier..

I drink a lot of water, keeps the hunger pangs at bay.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2017)

si_c said:


> Snacking kills my efforts to control my weight. It seems to be all or nothing and if there is anything snackable in the house, it's all. Last night I was going to bed, and couldn't stop thinking about the eccles cakes downstairs in the kitchen. Half twelve, I'm lying in bed eating eccles cakes.



I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## sleuthey (3 Aug 2017)

keithmac said:


> vowed not to put it on again.....



I've been there myself. 5 years ago I was 16st 2lb and crash dieted to 10st 6lb over 6 months. I'm 5'11".
YoYo'd for a couple of years afterwards, 2st on 2st off. Nowadays only about 1st on 1st off. 
During this time I have tried half a dozen diets. However I have to say the one I have found best for doing alongside lots of cycling is Slimming World (2013 version) as some types of clean carbs (rice, couscous, pasta etc) are "free" so you can eat as much as you want. I find this excellent slow release energy. Diets such as Weight Watchers have made me feel drained and faint when exercising.


----------



## keithmac (3 Aug 2017)

A stone a month is very good going, I was losing a pound a week!.

I'm trying my best to get back to 12 stone and keep within a couple of kilos of that, let it slide a bit on my 40th birthday but going to put the effort back in.

Half of it is habit as well snacking wise, for me anyway..


----------



## Cronorider (12 Aug 2017)

There is plenty of evidence indicating that skipping breakfast is the worst possible thing you could be doing - here is one brief example

http://www.livestrong.com/article/292033-side-effects-of-not-eating-breakfast/


----------



## keithmac (12 Aug 2017)

Over half a stone off now, slowed down to a pound a week loss which is realistic without starving myself..

I'm not a breakfast person so not going to force myself into eating early, technically lunch is my breakfast. Plus then I've got some wiggle room for a late snack.

Calories in vs calories out has always done the business for me, laziness and lack of willpower have done the opposite!.

Turned 40 a couple of months back and have to resign myself to the factnI can't eat what I did in my 20's..


----------



## keithmac (12 Aug 2017)

Yep, IF seems to be all the rage on My Fitness Pal and the like .

To be fair if I'm busy on Sundays I don't eat until tea time anyway, more IF..


----------



## david k (27 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> T'was some science bloke on radio 4 the other day. Something like 98% of people who go on a diet weigh the same or more after 5 years.


Yes I've heard that before

I think the notion of a diet is the dangerous thing here, maybe we need to 'diet' to drop significant weight at first, but the big push now is on eating habits and healthy substitutes. So as I find myself trying to drop weight again, I'm doing so by trying to eat a low density nutritious diet and not simply reduce calories. It works but it's slow, hopefully the benefit is sustained healthy weight and health


----------



## david k (27 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Even that stone isn't enough for me ... I am 6' 1" tall and currently weigh only about 13 st 10 lbs but I have still grown such a belly! I need to get below 12 st 7 lbs to regain a slim waist.


Funny you say that, what ever weight I am I seem to still have a belly, I think I lose weight proportionately across my body, therefore I lose weight everywhere equally!! Maybe I don't but it certainly feels that way


----------

